# Rats and chocolate



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]Can rats have milk chocolate? White chocolate? Peanut butter chocolate? Mint chocolate? What about chocolate brownies, cake, cookies, and ice cream? And what about dark chocolate? Isn't that healthier or something? 

Last night I had a dark chocolate bar on my dresser that I was going to eat later, then I let my rats free roam. They tried to chew through the paper wrapping, but I stopped them. Then they tried to drag it into the cage! It was funny.... :lol: 

So can I give my rats a little bit of any of those or are they bad for the kidneys or something?[/align]


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

A small amount of chocolate (I use either dark or semi-sweet) can be a good bronchial dilator. When I say a small amount, though, I mean one chip each about once or twice a week. 

It is a lot of sugar and nutritionally void, so be careful. If it isn't good for you, it isn't good for them. Better to stick to the healthy foods.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rats can have a teeny, tiny amount of dark chocolate on occasion (like mini-chip sized, it can help open the airways.) But the rest of them are full of fat and sugar and aren't good for them in the slightest, not to mention is can lead to heart failure or neurological issues. So... yeah.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Forensic - I think we were writing those at the same time and said pretty much the exact same things. 

Awesome!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sparker said:


> Forensic - I think we were writing those at the same time and said pretty much the exact same things.
> 
> Awesome!


Yeah, pretty neat. :lol:

For reference, Whiskers, the forbidden foods list: http://www.petratscanada.com/forbidden_foods.htm

And there's really no need to give them junk food (like brownies, cake, ice cream, etc.)


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Sparker said:


> A small amount of chocolate (I use either dark or semi-sweet) can be a good bronchial dilator. When I say a small amount, though, I mean one chip each about once or twice a week.
> 
> It is a lot of sugar and nutritionally void, so be careful. If it isn't good for you, it isn't good for them. Better to stick to the healthy foods.


[align=center]I've never heard of semi-sweet before.
Is that fat/sugar free?[/align]




Forensic said:


> Rats can have a teeny, tiny amount of dark chocolate on occasion (like mini-chip sized, it can help open the airways.) But the rest of them are full of fat and sugar and aren't good for them in the slightest, not to mention is can lead to heart failure or neurological issues. So... yeah.


[align=center]When you say "on occasion" how often is that?
Like once a week, once a month, or just on holidays?[/align]




Forensic said:


> For reference, Whiskers, the forbidden foods list: http://www.petratscanada.com/forbidden_foods.htm


[align=center]I saw that list and read the chocolate part, which said a little bit is okay.
But I wanted to make sure what kind since there's a lot of different kinds of chocolate.[/align]




> And there's really no need to give them junk food (like brownies, cake, ice cream, etc.)


[align=center]I didn't think so.
But I just had to make sure.[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> [align=center]I've never heard of semi-sweet before.
> Is that fat/sugar free?[/align]


No chocolate is fat/sugar free.


> [align=center]When you say "on occasion" how often is that?
> Like once a week, once a month, or just on holidays?[/align]


Once or twice a week max, just like Sparker said.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> No chocolate is fat/sugar free.


[align=center]Oh. Well is it semi-fat/sugar free?[/align]




> Once or twice a week max, just like Sparker said.


[align=center]And only with dark and semi-sweet chocolate?[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> [align=center]Oh. Well is it semi-fat/sugar free?[/align]


No... It's less cocoa and more butter/sugar than dark chocolate, and less than milk chocolate (which also contains milk and vanilla). I think dark chocolate is also called bittersweet? Unsweetened or baking chocolate is the closest to fat/sugar free but I wouldn't try it, it's not very tasty. White chocolate isn't chocolate at all, technically.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> [align=center]And only with dark and semi-sweet chocolate?[/align]


They're best.

A bit of the others mightn't hurt, but they won't have the benefits of the darker chocolates.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> White chocolate isn't chocolate at all, technically.


[align=center]What the?
How is it not chocolate?[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > White chocolate isn't chocolate at all, technically.
> ...


It doesn't contain any cocoa solids, just the butter. Hence why it's white.

Technically, it cannot be called chocolate in a lot of places.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Whiskers said:
> 
> 
> > [align=center]And only with dark and semi-sweet chocolate?[/align]
> ...


And the point of giving them chocolate in the first place is that it can ease the breathing (no replacement for medical attention, mind you, just a good home remedy for a rat whose Myco is undercontrol) and dark/semi-sweet are the only ones that help in any way. Dark is a litter better for that, of the two options. 

That is what she means by "benefits".


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> It doesn't contain any cocoa solids, just the butter. Hence why it's white.
> 
> Technically, it cannot be called chocolate in a lot of places.


[align=center]So why does it taste chocolatey? 8O [/align]


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

The magic of modern technology! : :lol: 

Just kidding - I don't know anything about white chocolate, it just popped into my head.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I gave my ratty a tiny pinch of a chocolate chip muffin once. He got so excited he fell of his platform.
I buy him carob. I wasn't sure if they could eat chocolate.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Sparker said:


> The magic of modern technology! : :lol:
> 
> Just kidding - I don't know anything about white chocolate, it just popped into my head.


[align=center]I'll never eat white chocolate again....[/align]




JESSU said:


> I gave my ratty a tiny pinch of a chocolate chip muffin once. He got so excited he fell of his platform.
> I buy him carob. I wasn't sure if they could eat chocolate.


[align=center]What's carob?[/align]


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

JESSU said:


> He got so excited he fell of his platform.


I just laughed out loud and choked on my coffee. :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't contain any cocoa solids, just the butter. Hence why it's white.
> ...


It doesn't. Ick. :x It tastes like sugared fat. Really.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

White chocolate tastes like chocolate because it has coco butter in it.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> It doesn't. Ick. :x It tastes like sugared fat. Really.


[align=center]I think it does a little.
Just not as much as other chocolate.[/align]




Kimmiekins said:


> White chocolate tastes like chocolate because it has coco butter in it.


[align=center]So it has cocoa butter, but no cocoa solids and that's what makes it white?
I thought they just dyed the chocolate white.... [/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> [align=center]So it has cocoa butter, but no cocoa solids and that's what makes it white?
> I thought they just dyed the chocolate white.... [/align]


Nope. Cocoa solids are the brown bit.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Whiskers said:
> 
> 
> > [align=center]So it has cocoa butter, but no cocoa solids and that's what makes it white?
> ...


[align=center]Yeah.
I said they don't use that part.[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> [align=center]Yeah.
> I said they don't use that part.[/align]


Yep. Cocoa butter is a pale beige/white color.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Yep. Cocoa butter is a pale beige/white color.


[align=center]Is there cocoa butter in other chocolate?[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Cocoa butter is a pale beige/white color.
> ...


Yes, as far as I know.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Yes, as far as I know.


[align=center]Cool. 8) [/align]


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Ha Ha @ Sparker



Its like a fake chocolate. They use it on dog treats and stuff. Or if you lactose intolerant.



> Carob can be used as a substitute for chocolate in the creation of "chocolate flavored" treats for animals, however. Real chocolate contains theobromine, which is actually a mild psychotropic drug. Dogs and cats cannot process large amounts of theobromine, which is why real chocolate can be so dangerous for them to consume. Treats made from carob do not contain theobromine, so animals should not face any health problems after eating them.
> 
> Those who are allergic to the ingredients found in real chocolate might also consider a carob alternative. Many health food stores carry carob-covered toasted soybeans, carob-covered raisins and pure carob bars. Carob is not chocolate, however, so the texture and flavor may be noticeably different. Carob can be a hard sell for many consumers who have become accustomed to the bittersweet essence of real chocolate. Before investing too heavily in carob as a chocolate substitute, it might be wise to try a sample of the product first.


http://www.wisegeek.com/can-i-use-carob-as-a-substitute-for-chocolate.htm


----------

